# replacing door jamb switch '67 gto



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Any special trick or suggestions on replacing the door jamb switch that turns on the dome light '67 gto? Just a matter of unscrewing the nut, pulling it out and connecting the new one? Just don't want to break anything...


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

yep, just unscrew it. the outer nut will turn but the center pin that connects to the wire can spin inside of it.


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

thank you much.


----------

